# 190x200cm (US Kingsize) beds in Spain?



## Lyckster (Apr 12, 2017)

I have a 190x200cm US kingsize mattress I'm bringing with me to Spain next week. However, I can't seem to find any beds that will fit it? The largest one I've found is an IKEA 180x200, still 10 cm too little to fit a US king size.

Is there anywhere you can purchase/order US king size beds in Spain? The biggest ones I can find outside of Ikea are US Queen-size.

I'd even take a place that can custom make a simple platform base.


----------



## pedro6 (Aug 4, 2016)

I don't know which area you are in but this company in Calpe are very helpful and it may be worth a try:

Bed Centre - Calpe, Costa Blanca, Spain

Good luck.


----------



## The slow walkers (Nov 10, 2015)

I haven't used them but The Bed Warehouse SPAIN - Top Quality British Beds or just Matresses at Unbeatable Prices might be worth a look?

That or maybe sleep on it before you spring into action.


----------



## AlexZ (8 mo ago)

Lyckster said:


> I have a 190x200cm US kingsize mattress I'm bringing with me to Spain next week. However, I can't seem to find any beds that will fit it? The largest one I've found is an IKEA 180x200, still 10 cm too little to fit a US king size.
> 
> Is there anywhere you can purchase/order US king size beds in Spain? The biggest ones I can find outside of Ikea are US Queen-size.
> 
> I'd even take a place that can custom make a simple platform base.


Hello Lyckster, 
Did you ever resolve this issue? I'm in the same situation, have 190x200cm mattress and cannot find any base beyond 180x200cm


----------

